# places to dig spiderholes



## spiderholeman (Oct 23, 2015)

so i want to have a system of slider holes dug by the end of next year. im already looking at around local lakes. but i think it would be hard to get them dug without someone coming up on you while youre digging them as the trsils are close together and there is alot of dirt bikes. u. i already own some land in a run down part of town and it onlt has 1 house on the street a couple lots down. i plan to take them a gift basket and tell them im gonna be digging a hole for a water tank on my land then just cover it with wood and go back with another gift basket saying i covered it with wood till i was ready to buy the tank. in an emergency i only want to stay at each location for a day or two. i can walk 10 miles a day to get to each spider hole at the lake and between my land. however i would like other ideas of places to put spider holes. ive thought of by rivers but i would worry about them flooding as we had record rainfall and many lakes and rivers overflowed. i think ill need about 5 or 6 spider holes. one at my land and 5 elsewhere cause i only want to stay at the ones at the lake for a day max before i alternate to another one.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Spidey..... move on over to the intro thread and tell us about yourself and maybe why you prep and then we can get back to your spiderholes. Thanks Bud.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

?????? why live in a hole, wtf?


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm with Socom. Why a hole. My luck I'd hop in there and get attacked by a snake or a recluse or black widow


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yo!

Paragraphs!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Yo!
> 
> Paragraphs!


And CAPITAL letters and punctuation and stuff...


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Out of sight out of mind, as long as you can be deep enough to avoid electronic detection such as Lidar and Microwave/Infrared etc.. its one of them "humans are the enemies and they want to find me" preps. Its amazing how people can hide in plain sight as long as it isn't where people expect them to be hiding.


I'd be careful with diging off your property as if it is in a trafficked area you could end up hurting someone by accident.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Doomsday preppers, as great as it is for ideas... It has some strange ideas also, remember spider holes are for a purpose, to hide before a ambush just like a funnel web spider... Not as a permanent network


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

So many dumb asses....so little time.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> So many dumb asses....so few genuine slippymade pikes.


Fixed it


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

spiderholeman said:


> so i want to have a system of slider holes dug by the end of next year. im already looking at around local lakes. but i think it would be hard to get them dug without someone coming up on you while youre digging them as the trsils are close together and there is alot of dirt bikes. u. i already own some land in a run down part of town and it onlt has 1 house on the street a couple lots down. i plan to take them a gift basket and tell them im gonna be digging a hole for a water tank on my land then just cover it with wood and go back with another gift basket saying i covered it with wood till i was ready to buy the tank. in an emergency i only want to stay at each location for a day or two. i can walk 10 miles a day to get to each spider hole at the lake and between my land. however i would like other ideas of places to put spider holes. ive thought of by rivers but i would worry about them flooding as we had record rainfall and many lakes and rivers overflowed. i think ill need about 5 or 6 spider holes. one at my land and 5 elsewhere cause i only want to stay at the ones at the lake for a day max before i alternate to another one.





Will2 said:


> Out of sight out of mind, as long as you can be deep enough to avoid electronic detection such as Lidar and Microwave/Infrared etc.. its one of them "humans are the enemies and they want to find me" preps. Its amazing how people can hide in plain sight as long as it isn't where people expect them to be hiding.
> 
> I'd be careful with diging off your property as if it is in a trafficked area you could end up hurting someone by accident.


The best part of this ridiculous thread is Will2's response to spiderholeguy's idea. Classic.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Spidey....... don't you have to call Dig Tess or 1 800 dig 48 hours before any excavation for utility locates? Getting into a fiber optic cable can be a real financial deal breaker.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Dumb ass 1 and dumb ass 2.


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm with Watchman if you mess up any service from digging it's a huge fine. Plus you have to pay the srvc providers contractors to fix it


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

How do you even dig a hole incognito spiderholeman?


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> How do you even dig a hole incognito spiderholeman?


With his invisibility cloak


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Lets just chalk spidey up as another midnight troll who wasted our time. Jeez, where do these people come from?


----------



## Mozingo (Oct 9, 2015)

New Jersey is my guess


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I always have a few spider holes on the property for SSS purposes.

I usually find spiders in them.
Some are black with a funny looking red timepiece

Just before my state is frozen 4 months out of the year doesn't mean widows and rattlers aren't present


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> I always have a few spider holes on the property for SSS purposes.
> 
> I usually find spiders in them.
> Some are black with a funny looking red timepiece
> ...


Aqua Hull....might want to check your holes periodically, we just learned sometimes dumbasses hide in them on other people's property.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Aqua Hull....might want to check your holes periodically, we just learned sometimes dumbasses hide in them on other people's property.


Well I'd get him the SSSS
Shoot,Shovel,& Shut-Up Service


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Recluse bites are BAD!!!! Ask me how I know 
i prefer fox holes to spider holes,thanks!


----------

